# Toter Frosch



## Rowena (8. Aug. 2008)

wir haben im April einen Garten gekauft , inkl. Teich
Darin enthalten waren 1 Koi, goldfarben und 12 Goldfische,
mittlerweile sind es geschätzte 30 Fische von 1 cm - 6 cm
Da der Koi Single ist, können es nur Goldfischbabys sein
4 weitere Goldfische sind ziemlich dick......ist da ebenfalls noch Nachwuchs zu erwarten?

Immer wenn ich im Garten bin, kächere ich die Oberfläche von Planzenresten frei und heute war ich total erschrocken, da war ein Faustgroßer Frosch,
ein Riesenexemplar ziemlich hell in der Farbe, den ich durch Stauchen der Schwimmpflanzen unter Wasser, plötzlich an der Oberfläche hatte und er bewegte sich nicht mehr, ich habe erst vorsichtig hin und her bewegt,
doch nix, das Tier war tot

Wie kann das passieren?
Wie kann das sein, das er unter den Schwimmpflanzen war und erst durch Schaukeln an der Oberfläche erschien, quasi durch Zufall?
Äußerlich war dem Tier überhaupt nichts anzusehen...

Wäre der Frosch irgendwann auf den Boden gesunken und verwest
und hätte das dann die Fische vergiftet?

Ich weiß Fragen über Fragen, ich hoffe Ihr habt einige Antworten für mich

Seid herzlich gegrüßt

von Rowena


----------



## wp-3d (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Toter Frosch*

Hi Rowena

Dein Frosch hatte sich bestimmt in den Pflanzen verfangen und ist ertrunken.

Er war sicher schon eine gewisse Zeit Tot, aufgequollen und Farbe verblasst.

Bei deinem Teich mit 2000 Ltr. ohne Filter und Fischbesatz, hätte der Tote Frosch schon Probleme verursachen können. 

Ach ja, deine Godfische können so lange es noch warm ist, immer noch Nachwuchs bekommen.


----------



## Rowena (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Toter Frosch*

Danke Werner für deine Antwort, aber wie meinst Du das ohne Fischbesatz?
Einen Filter habe ich, UVC Lampe/Filter und Pumpe

Ab wann wäre es denn zu viel Fisch bei 2000 LI.?

VG Rowena


----------



## wp-3d (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Toter Frosch*

Hallo Rowena

Habe wohl schlecht formuliert. 

Ich meinte deinen Teich mit Fische aber ohne Filter, weil in deinem Profil kein Filter stand.


----------



## Rowena (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Toter Frosch*

Wie der Filter sich nennt, bzw. Bezeichnung weiß ich gar nicht,
er war schon im Teich und ich habe ihn beinah wöchentlich in der Hand zum Reinigen, aber die Kennzeichnung habe ich nie beachtet
Hauptsache es funktiniert alles 
Muß ich Morgen mal schauen, wenn es nicht regnet 

VG Rowena


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Toter Frosch*

Hallo Rowena, 

erst mal herzlich Willkommen ! 

und dann zu Deiner Frage:



			
				Rowena schrieb:
			
		

> Ab wann wäre es denn zu viel Fisch bei 2000 LI.?



Das ist eine Frage, die wird man abschliessend wohl nie genau beantworten können. Ein Teich in der Größenordnung 2000 liter ist bereits bei sehr geringem Fischbesatz eher mit irgendwelchen Problemen konfrontiert, die ein großer Teich nicht kennt. 

Dein Besatz ist in meinen Augen deutlich über die Grenze dessen was gut ist. 
Persönlich würde ich mir bei einem 2000 Teich die Frage stellen ob Fische sein müssen. Wenn ich das bejahe, dann käme für mich nur eine Vergrößerung in Frage. Bei so kleinen Teichen hat man auf Dauer nur mit Pflanzen viel mehr Freude und weniger Probleme. 

Du solltest bei so einem Besatz ausser gut zu Filtern unbedingt regelmäßig Teilwasserwechsel machen und regelmässig die Wasserwerte kontrollieren. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Toter Frosch*

Tja, leider müssen auch __ Frösche irgendwann sterben, auch wenn das traurig ist...egal, ob es ein Unfall war oder einfach Altersschwäche 
Und wo kommen tote Frösche hin? Naja, sie werden von der Natur wieder in den Stofflichen Kreislauf aufgenommen. Asche zu Asche ,Staub zu Staub. oder besser in dem Fall
Frosch zu Schlamm> Microorganismen > Kleinstlebewesen>>>>>>Nahrungskette >>>>Frosch

Also ein toter Frosch hätte mein 1200 Liter Teich nicht kippen lassen, soviel ist sicher... Ein 1200 Liter Wasserbecken ohne Pflanzen und __ Schnecken oder eine Regentonne schon ehr...


VG Monika


----------



## Rowena (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Toter Frosch*

Hallo Wuzzel, lt . unseren Vorgängern, von denen wir den Garten gekauft haben, besteht der Teich seit 1991, Fische sind seit 10 Jahren drin,
Probleme hatten Sie keine und wir bis jetzt auch nicht,
die Fische erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit, sind putzmunter
Sie kommen auch an die Brücke und lassen sich per Hand füttern
Wenn man die Fische so beobachtet, merkt man mit der Zeit, das Sie Ihr Revier gut kennen, Sie jagen an der Oberfläche, was so kreucht und fleucht,
halten Siesta, vergnügen sich mit Algen, fressen die Wurzeln der Schwimmpflanzen.......usw.
Die ALTEN sind sozusagen ein eingespieltes Team,
haben auch erfolgreich überwintert all die Jahre
Die Babys jedoch machen mir Sorgen, ich kenne die genaue Anzahl nicht
und ich habe hier gelesen, wenn sie alle durchkommen, könnte es problematisch mit der Wasserqualität werden

Ich habe 3 Bilder geladen, hoffe das richtig gemacht zu haben

VG Rowena

Biotopfan, danke auch für deine Anmerkung


----------

